# Goat Boot Camp 2011



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

We are excited to be part of Goat Boot Camp 2011 in Athens, Texas on November 19th, 2011. This is a free clinic for kids and adults on how to prepare and show your prized goat! Please visit our site for more information and tell all of your friends!

http://www.getboergoats.com/article.asp ... g&PagID=35


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb: :thumbup:


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks ... we are hopeful this will be a great event for the kiddos ... thanks.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

just over 50 folks have RSVP'ed so far ... should be an awesome event!


----------

